# Welcher Vogel brütet hier



## Michael der 2. (7. Juni 2013)

Hi 

Habe seit längerem ein Vogelnest bei der Dunstabzugshaube. Weiß jemand, welcher Vogel das ist?
Auf den ersten beiden Bildern ist die __ Bachstelze ¿ (Ironie) zu sehen. Die war auch grad unterwegs.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Angie66 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welcher Vogel brütet hier*

Hallo Michael, 

Sieht aus, wie ein __ Gartenrotschwanz, ist ja echt süß. 
Bei uns sieht man nur die Hausrotschwänze.

Liebe Grüße Angie


----------



## Ikulas (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welcher Vogel brütet hier*

Das ist ein __ Gartenrotschwanz und zwar ein Männchen in seinem bunten Brutkleid, wenn ich mich nicht täusche.
Das erste ist eine __ Bachstelze.


----------



## jerutki (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welcher Vogel brütet hier*

Hallo Michael,

auf den ersten beiden Bildern ist die __ Bachstelze, wie Du schon richtig erkannt hast.
Ich gehe auch stark davon aus, das die Bachstelze das Nest bei der Dunstabzugshaube errichtet hat, es würde zur Bauweise passen.

Das andere ist ein __ Gartenrotschwanz (Männchen).
Der Gartenrotschwanz ist ein Halbhöhlenbrüter, deswegen biete man Ihm einen speziellen Nistkasten mit z.B. ovalen Einfluglöchern an.
Ich habe auf meinem Grundstück zwei dieser Nistkästen (selber gebaut) und es sind immer beide angenommen worden. Am Anfang der Woche sind bei beiden die Jungvögel ausgeflogen.
Wenn Du Interesse hast, kann ich Dir Bilder und Skizze (Bauanleitung) zusenden.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Michael der 2. (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welcher Vogel brütet hier*

Hi

Die __ Bachstelze war es nicht. Habe den __ Gartenrotschwanz oft genug beobachtet beim Nestbau und beim Füttern.
Leider bin ich gerade sehr überrascht. Als ich meinen Kaffee auf der Terrasse trinken wollte, bekamen die kleinen gar kein Frühstück. Etwas im Nest geschaut und keiner ist mehr da ???
Sollen die nach etwa 2-3 Wochen schon flügge sein und das Nest verlassen haben ???
Kommt mir sehr schnell vor.
Ja, schick mir bitte die Infos für die Nistkästen. Ich hab zwar noch einen Rollladenkasten ohne Rollladen drin, der auch schon die letzten zwei Jahr "benistet" wurde, aber schaden kann es ja nicht.

Das war dann wohl das Abschiedsfoto...

Grüße Michael

PS: Hab grad bei Wikipedia gelesen. Zwei Wochen kommen hin. Schade, dann sind sie wohl weg. Vielleicht sehe ich sie ja mal hier rum __ fliegen auf der Futtersuche. Das Nest lass ich mal drin. Vielleicht kommen sie wieder...


----------



## pema (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welcher Vogel brütet hier*

Hallo Michael,
das alte Nest würde ich entsorgen, so weit ich weiß, brüten Vögel nie zweimal im selben Nest. 
Dann bauen sie vielleicht ihr nächstes Nest wieder an der gleichen Stelle
petra


----------



## Michael der 2. (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welcher Vogel brütet hier*

Hallo Petra

Ja, das dachte ich mir zuerst auch, aber scheinbar wird nun auch der Rollladenkasten zum dritten mal wieder benutzt. Ich denke das ist der selbe Vogel wie die letzten zwei Jahre. das lässt mich vermuten, dass auch das neue Nest wieder benutzt werden könnte. Es stört mich auch nicht. Uns so leicht komm ich da auch nicht dran, es läuft eine Treppe dort runter. Auch wenn es wohl die gleiche Vogelart sein könnte, denke ich es sind unterschiedliche Vogeleltern. 

Grüße Michael


----------



## Kama (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welcher Vogel brütet hier*



pema schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> das alte Nest würde ich entsorgen, so weit ich weiß, brüten Vögel nie zweimal im selben Nest.
> Dann bauen sie vielleicht ihr nächstes Nest wieder an der gleichen Stelle
> petra



Hallo,

also bei mir bauen die oft einfach auf das alte Nest drauf, wenn man es nicht wegmacht. Kann im Nistkasten schon ulkig sein, wenn man es mal ein, zwei Jahre vergisst, rauszumachen. Das wird richtig hoch, da können die kleinen manchmal fast schon rausgucken .

Allerdings versuche ich schon, alte Nester zu entfernen, ich mache es, weil sich da angeblich jede Menge Ungeziefer wie Milben usw. drin aufhält, da müssen sich die "Neuen" nicht gleich mit rumschlagen...


----------



## jerutki (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welcher Vogel brütet hier*

Hallo zusammen,

nun die Bilder vom Nistkasten für den __ Gartenrotschwanz.
Wenn einer den Nistkasten nachbauen möchte, muß ich Ihn bei Gelegenheit ausmessen,
da schon wieder zwei Eier der Folgebrut gelegt wurden und ich die Bauanleitung nicht mehr finde.
Die Nistkästen werden jedes Jahr angenommen. Ich habe zwei von diesen auf meinem Grundstück, wobei ich sagen muß das zwischen beiden Nistkästen 100m Entfernung liegen.
Das Nest war ziemlich sauber, keine Kotverschmutzung am Nistmaterial und so machen sie gleich die Folgebrut. Man muß also nicht immer gleich die Nester entfernen.
Auf den Bildern kann man leider nicht richtig erkennen wie er innen gebaut ist.
Von vorne geht ein Brett  bis zur Mitte des Nistkasten schräg hoch und hinter diesem Absatz wird das Nest angelegt.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Andreas A. (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welcher Vogel brütet hier*



Kama schrieb:


> Das wird richtig hoch, da können die kleinen manchmal fast schon rausgucken ..



Hallo, seit etwa 20 Jahren habe ich einen Kasten im Garten der sich nicht reinigen lässt. Da hat schon so einiges drin gebrütet. Letztes Jahr war ein Hummelnest drin. Dieses Jahr schauen die jungen Zaunkönige direkt raus.

Ansonsten werden immer alle Nistkästen gereinigt. In den alten Nestern sind oftmals Flöhe, die sich dann auch gerne mal auf den Menschen verirren.

Gruß Andreas


----------

